
End of anonymity: Identification of random passengers - sajid
https://birdinflight.com/ru/vdohnovenie/fotoproect/06042016-face-big-data.html
======
sajid
This is the app used by the photographer:

[http://findface.ru/login](http://findface.ru/login)

